# Careers information



## doradora (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi. My partner and i are planning to live in cyprus. I am wanting to know what type of employment is available for me. My degree is in management studies, and for the past 13 years i have been working in drugs and alcohol misuse. However, i am open to other career path. Any information would be welcome. Thanks Anna.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

doradora said:


> Hi. My partner and i are planning to live in cyprus. I am wanting to know what type of employment is available for me. My degree is in management studies, and for the past 13 years i have been working in drugs and alcohol misuse. However, i am open to other career path. Any information would be welcome. Thanks Anna.


Try the EURES weblink that is posted in the sticky thread of useful websites. It lists all jobs offered currently in Cyprus in all sectors. There are few jobs in any at the moment. Knowledge of Greek is required for most of the better paid positions, but even then the salaries are a bit of a shock to the system compared to the UK. Experience also doesn not count for too much here (unless you offer something specialist such as IT) - so often compromises are needed before you get to knoe the place a bit better and can network to hear of opportunities once you are on the island.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

You could also take a look at the Ministy of Health Website on the sticky list.
There might be some information there about work in the health sector with addictions.

Veronica


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

kimonas said:


> Try the EURES weblink that is posted in the sticky thread of useful websites. It lists all jobs offered currently in Cyprus in all sectors. There are few jobs in any at the moment. Knowledge of Greek is required for most of the better paid positions, but even then the salaries are a bit of a shock to the system compared to the UK. Experience also doesn not count for too much here (unless you offer something specialist such as IT) - so often compromises are needed before you get to knoe the place a bit better and can network to hear of opportunities once you are on the island.
> 
> Good luck in your search.


doesn't count for IT either. Actually, as a recruiter told me yesterday, they find it intimitating. She told me she can place people at jobs for less than 2000e p.m. but anything above that is really hard.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

theresoon said:


> doesn't count for IT either. Actually, as a recruiter told me yesterday, they find it intimitating. She told me she can place people at jobs for less than 2000e p.m. but anything above that is really hard.


Yes, perhaps I was being a bit too hopeful - but it's hardly surprising since most employers pay well below the 2000 threshold you mentioned. I calculated the average of 50 random salaries offered on EURES to be about 1400 per month - but this hides a bottom end skew with many barely reaching 6 or 700.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

kimonas said:


> Yes, perhaps I was being a bit too hopeful - but it's hardly surprising since most employers pay well below the 2000 threshold you mentioned. I calculated the average of 50 random salaries offered on EURES to be about 1400 per month - but this hides a bottom end skew with many barely reaching 6 or 700.


My conclusion is that you're better off coming here right after graduation, when you are young, don't mind where you live and sharing an apartment and living on a shoe string, maybe have a couple of jobs and work your way up. Rather than have 10-20 years experience and hope to get a half decent salary and have something to offer the company, kids to worry about, retirement to worry about, want a nicer house and car because by this age there are some compromises you simply are not willing to do anymore.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

theresoon said:


> My conclusion is that you're better off coming here right after graduation, when you are young, don't mind where you live and sharing an apartment and living on a shoe string, maybe have a couple of jobs and work your way up. Rather than have 10-20 years experience and hope to get a half decent salary and have something to offer the company, kids to worry about, retirement to worry about, want a nicer house and car because by this age there are some compromises you simply are not willing to do anymore.


I think you've hit the nail on the head. Cyprus is (currently) not the environment for mid career development (unless you're setting up your own company with an excellent business plan). Retirement or semi-retirement seems to be the order of the day. I've noticed that many of my Cypriot friends seems to juggle jobs or change jobs quite frequently. Experience (or lack of) doesn't seem to hold them back. But for the unconnected ex-pat, getting a foothold on such slippery slopes where all the footholds are determined by connections, the prospects seem impossibly bleak.


----------

